# What could hot feet indicate? Or do horses feet warm up during exercis



## HollyB66 (29 January 2010)

Sorry, but this is long and I hope you all think I am worrying over nothing.

I have only had my horse 9 weeks and she is my first horse. She is 17 years old, 14.3 hh, I weigh 7st 10lb, 5ft 5in.

Sunday I had an hours riding lesson, mostly walk and trot  some trotting poles and obstacles involved. Not a particularly hard work out for her or me, but focusing on maintaining a consistent speed with changes of direction. All in sand/fibre school.

Monday picked her hooves before riding for 30 minutes  walking only (school), nothing noticeable  but I wasnt looking for anything. Picked her hooves after riding and one front coronet was extremely hot to touch. Cold-hosed for 10 minutes on advice of other liveries.

Tuesday no evidence of heat and trotted up track by yard owner on way to field  no sign of lameness. No riding.

Wednesday all okay, no riding.

Thursday, no heat in any feet prior to riding. Rode for 15 minutes  walking only  slightly warm feet. Rode for a further 15 minutes with 3-4 short slow trots. When I picked her hooves out afterwards her 2 hind hooves were warm through the wall, coronets all fine.

So, my question is, should I be looking for something or do all horses feet/hooves get hot during exercise  bearing in mind that I have not been working her hard at all?

Although I do want to include cantering, galloping and small jumps in the future I am not intending to work her into the ground.

If you got this far, you are a hero and I appreciate you taking the time.

Holly B


----------



## pottamus (29 January 2010)

Horses hoof temperature varies wildly depending on exercise, weather, time of day etc. Just keep an eye out for any unlevelness or lameness and also learn how to take the digital pulse - as this will highlight any problems in the foot.


----------



## Kenzo (29 January 2010)

Could just be the normal blood flow, if there is no lameness or shortness in stride then I wouldnt worry, agree check the pulse, if its any different to the other feet in the foot that is hotter than the rest, then there could be something brewing up in which case I'd call the vet.


----------



## teddyt (29 January 2010)

Agree with the others, learn to check the pulse in each limb to see what is normal for your horse.

Exercise increases blood flow and improves circulation to the extremities. More blood=more heat. Some limbs may have better circulation than others. Probably nothing to worry about! And at least you are paying attention to your horse!


----------



## lh1975 (29 January 2010)

Does your horse have any sign of windgalls or other swellings?  These can cause hot feet but not always clear lameness.  My old mare used to get warm feet from time to time with no clear lameness and she always appreciated having her legs hosed with cool (not freezing) water (make sure the legs are dried properly afterwards too). She also used to to benefit from a poultice on her leg every so often as well.

Good luck!


----------



## HollyB66 (29 January 2010)

Thank you all for your replies, I have downloaded some instructions on how to measure digital pulse, so will start to monitor this tomorrow. I rode again tonight and all 4 hooves were equally warm. She has no other lumps or bumps and seems to move quite nicely.

I think I may have panicked unnecessarily, but at least I now know that there is something else I can keep an eye on which will let me spot any problems sooner rather than later.

Thanks again


----------

